# Langley Mill - Macclesfield



## PaulPowers (Sep 18, 2012)

Cheshire's new tourist hotspot :thumb









> Langley Mill, founded by William Smith in 1826, became the biggest silk printing, dyeing and finishing works in the world.
> 
> Langley Mill later went on to become Specialised Automobile Services, a specialist wire wheel manufacturer for classic and modern cars.
> The painter Charles Tunnicliffe was born in Langley and painted many birds at the four reservoirs behind the village in Macclesfield Forest.
> ...



it's a surprisingly good explore this one with loads of rooms filled with stuff to look through 

Sadly I was on low battery when I went in and ran out of electricity half way around 










































































Thanks for looking 
​


----------



## sonyes (Sep 18, 2012)

Excellent report and pics!


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 18, 2012)

*Ooh, i like that! Proper mooch...*


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 18, 2012)

you must of been just after us i placed the 56 sign next to the singer for a shot and the cuddly toy in the metal cup thing from the sink, that rickety bridge is ace aint it


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 18, 2012)

Thats looks like a really good explore.


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 18, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> you must of been just after us i placed the 56 sign next to the singer for a shot and the cuddly toy in the metal cup thing from the sink, that rickety bridge is ace aint it



I went in a more "direct" way 

were you in today because I could hear someone else in but I had my monopod and 1600lm torch so was't bothered


----------



## Trickysteve (Sep 18, 2012)

Told you it was worth alook i may know of another place just as good but not telling yet...


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 18, 2012)

There's a few nice spots in Macc but none have easy entrance


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 18, 2012)

Great shots Paul! Hopefully it doesn't get raided and ebayed!


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 18, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> were you in today because I could hear someone else in but I had my monopod and 1600lm torch so was't bothered



not quite same day but real close


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 19, 2012)

Great little mooch this, more to this place than we expected,we nearly went the same day as you


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 19, 2012)

looking at some of the spots and dates I'm amazed we haven't crossed paths yet


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 19, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> looking at some of the spots and dates I'm amazed we haven't crossed paths yet



haha why you wasn't at fever house or that mill in huddersfield yesterday were you :laugh:


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 19, 2012)

Very interesting report & photos.


----------



## PaulPowers (Sep 19, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> haha why you wasn't at fever house or that mill in huddersfield yesterday were you :laugh:



There have been a few others


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 19, 2012)

Great stuff. It looks the dogs nads this place


----------



## 12quidkidinnit (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks like quite a nice place.



> DC Chris Skelton, remarkes "isn't that near Macclesfield?".


As long as he didn't say, "I bet she comes from Macclesfield."


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 19, 2012)

I forgot to say PP. very nice imagery for sure especially the across the keyboard shot and great background info on the place


----------

